# Hay-On-Wye:  The Town of Books



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2014)

Check out the town of books in Powys, Wales...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/11/hay-on-wye-town-of-books.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been wanting to go to their annual book festival for years.  Although 95% of my books are on kindle, I still like to look through books.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 25, 2014)

Wish we had one of those here.  My library has a monthly used book sale. I like to read in bed @ night before I go to sleep; ergo; for a couple of bucks, I come home with a whole bag of paperbacks @ 25¢ / book.
  Hard backs are hard to hold up when I'm on my back.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)

I enjoy a good book at lunch time!


----------

